# Free Word Template (6x9" format ready for CreateSpace)



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone!

We are giving away a beautiful Word Template that you can download from our website homepage (click where it says "START WRITING"). 
The zipped file is a little large (5Mb) because it has embedded fonts. Some of the features are:
- Automatic headers with Author and Title (You only have to type it once)
- Formatted TOC.
- Sections for odd and even pages, so page numbers and headers don't appear on white or Part title pages.
- Ready for CreateSpace 6x9" specifications (bleeding, margins, etc).
- Nice typography.

Advice: Write on top of what is already written, and if you need to add or delete chapters, do it from the Outline View to make sure the structure of the doc is ok.

Here is a preview. Enjoy!


----------



## David N. Alderman (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh wow, this is a nice little treat. I always end up spending countless hours messing with my Word Doc to get it ready for publication. Thank you for this.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

David N. Alderman said:


> Oh wow, this is a nice little treat. I always end up spending countless hours messing with my Word Doc to get it ready for publication. Thank you for this.


Thank you David! We have also an 18 min Word tutorial for authors, I think you would find it useful:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks! Will check it out. I have already made a template for my books, but it a bit more simple/conservative. Have to play with yours and see how it looks.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

TattooedWriter said:


> You don't happen to do a 4 x 6 template do you? I can't find one anywhere.


I am not sure if you can publish with that size on CreateSpace... 
Anyway, if you need a size other than the 6x9 that I have, just download a template from CreateSpace here and take note of the page size, bleed and margin settings in Page Setup and enter those in my template...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, I just wanted to remain you that the template is still available, any feedback will be very welcome...


----------

